# when should I get more chicks?



## meme (Feb 27, 2011)

Hi, I have chicks right know, and lots of them are dying, because they have congenital tremors.  The good thing is it does not spread, so I don`t think any more will be dying. I think I should get more in about 2 or 3 weeks, but when do you think I should get more. I may sound like a first timer with baby chicks, but I have raised chickens, ducks, geese, and turkeys, and I have never had so much bad luck. I orderd 25 baby chicks from Belt hatchery, and they miss counted, and sent me 24, and right now I only have twelve chicks, counting 1 turkey poult. I did have 2 turkey poults, but one died, so know it thinks its a chicken, And when I buy it a buddy I am hoping it gets along with the other turkey.



                                            Thanks,


----------



## patandchickens (Feb 27, 2011)

I'm concerned that you are having trouble (as per your other thread) keeping brooder temperatures reasonable, and that there does not seem to be a too-cool and a too-hot area in the brooder. 

Really I would not suggest getting any more chicks until you have reconfigured things to eliminate that problem.

You really should never have problems with chicks getting too hot, or too cold, because you offer them enough DIFFERENT areas in the brooder that they can self-regulate by deciding where to go. (Then obviously if you see they're all way far away from the light, you reduce the wattage or whatever, or vice versa if they are all clustered under it)

Gotta get the technical problems worked out first. Even if, yeah, you've "raised chickens, ducks, geese, and turkeys" before. 

Are you REAL sure this is congenital tremor? It is supposedly rare and not very likely from hatchery chicks IMO. I would look more closely for other potential causes.

Best of luck,

Pat


----------



## meme (Feb 27, 2011)

Thanks, and yes they do have different places to go in the brooder. The temp in the brooder is 98F. My sister thinks we killed them, but the chicks that are alive seem perfectly fine. 



                       thanks,


----------



## patandchickens (Feb 27, 2011)

That's not how you represented it in the other thread.

(edited to add: and I am having a prohibitive amount of trouble believing a commercial hatchery is selling bunches of chicks with congenital tremor, I *really* think you need to look elsewhere for an explanation, and BEFORE getting more chicks so you can figure out whether it is a mgmt/feeding issue and also whether it is something that will require disinfection)

Pat


----------



## john in wa (Feb 28, 2011)

I think i would listen to your Sister. I know it is hard to accept blame.  But In one of your other post it said you had the temp up to 120. At 120 some will die off right away and if left to hot in a few days all will die off. I see you also say you have it at i think it was 98 degrees now. I still think that is a little to warm but i don't think it will kill them. I have raised hundreds of chicks over the last 3 years. I put my day old chicks at 95 degrees and decrease this by 5 degrees a week till the are fully feathered out and ready to move out side. I seen pics on your other post of your brooder and it looks fine with one heat lamp.  good luck


----------



## meme (Feb 28, 2011)

I men`t to say 100 deg, because that thermometer didn`t work so I got a different one, and know it says its sometimes at 100 deg, and sometimes its at 95 deg. So know they are all very strong, and the sugar in their water gave them a boost. I think only one weak one might die, but I have been giving it water, and it`s doing much better. 




                                           Thanks,


----------



## BellLisaMo (Feb 28, 2011)




----------

